# Switches and layout assistance



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I am working on my layout and trying to figure out how to interconnect the inner loop and the second loop. Moreover, adding an additional 072 switch on the outer loop as i only have one pair of left switches.

see attached and appreciate any assistance. I will like to add the switches to the curves (not sure if possible) between the second and third loop.

I am using fast track and Railmodeller pro.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know much about O, but in the smaller scales there are curved turnouts, but I don't think even these are going to be much help in your case. You will have to shrink that inside loop considerably to gain the necessary separation between loops.

If you can go wider, you can insert conventional (straight) turnouts at the apexes of your curves.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Simplest would be a curved turnout, either at extreme left or extreme right of your diagramme. 

Or, you could try a crossover at top dead center where that dip is in the center loop.


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

Would you mine providing a quick sketch to ensure i follow?


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

i would like to do a curve turnout but not sure what lionel fast track part # i need. I was looking at the 060 command and control remote but when using the software it does not look like i can do that.


----------

